# О кинезиологии



## Александр_100 (1 Апр 2017)

@Doku,
Я не врач, я тоже пострадавший. Но уже достаточно давно занимаюсь и могу вам по советовать, то что проверил на себе. А именно. Для снятия нагрузки с поясничного отдела не лишнем будит увеличить подвижность тазобедренных суставов.




А также есть очень хороший доктор на ютубе он очень хорошо объясняет что и как работает в организме. Если хотите разобраться со своим телом, то посмотрите его ролики.


----------



## doc (1 Апр 2017)

_Когда кинезиолог вам втирает про неработающую мышцу, откройте интернет и почитайте.
Например, это.
Может быть, тогда энтузиазм насчёт кинезиолога Алексеева немного выветрится._
(http://www.f-med.ru/simptom/Muscle_function_loss.php):

Паралич или потеря мышечной функции - это состояние, при котором мышца не работает нормально, или теряет способность к сокращению и движению. Медицинский термин для полной потери мышечной функции –* «паралич».*
Паралич мышц может быть вызван:
- болезнью самой мышцы (миопатией);
- такими заболеваниями нервной системы, как: повреждение нервов (невропатия), травмы спинного мозга или нервов, повреждения головного мозга (инсульт или другие).
Потеря мышечной функции могут быть очень серьезными. Часто в результате этого мышечная функция не будет полностью возвращена, даже после надлежащего лечения.
Паралич может быть временным или постоянным. Он может повлиять на небольшую (локализованную) или широко распространенную (обобщенную) площадь мышц, может быть на одной стороне тела (односторонний паралич) или на обеих сторонах тела (двусторонний паралич).
Если паралич затрагивает нижнюю половину тела и обе ноги, его называют «параплегией». Если он влияет и на руки, и на ноги, то называется «квадриплегией». Если паралич поражает мышцы, которые отвечают за дыхание, то он очень опасен для жизни.

Причины паралича мышц:
Заболевания мышц, которые вызывают потерю мышечной функции:
- миопатия, связанная с алкоголем;
- врожденная миопатия (как правило, из-за генетического заболевания);
- дерматомиозит и полимиозит;
- миопатия от наркотиков (статинов, стероидов);
- мышечная дистрофия.
Болезни нервной системы, которые вызывают потерю мышечной функции:
- боковой амиотрофический склероз (БАС или болезнь Лу Герига);
- паралич Белла;
- ботулизм;
- синдром Гийена-Барре;
- миастения;
- невропатия;
- отравления паралитическими моллюсками;
- периодический паралич;
- повреждение нерва;
- полиомиелит;
- травма спинного мозга.

Диагностика и лечение паралича мышц
Паралич мышц всегда требует немедленной медицинской помощи. Если больной заметил постепенное ослабление мышцы или проблемы с ней, рекомендуем ему обратиться к врачу как можно скорее.

После того, как больной получит медицинскую помощь, врач может рекомендовать ему некоторые из следующих мер:
- следовать предписанному ему лечению;
- если нервы лица и головы повреждены, могут возникнуть трудности с жеванием, глотанием или закрыванием глаз. В этих случаях может быть рекомендована мягкая диета. Больной также нуждается в определенной форме защиты глаз - например, повязке на глазах, когда он спит;
- долгая неподвижность может привести к серьезным осложнениям. Необходимо часто менять позы и заботиться о своей коже. Упражнения с диапазоном движений могут помочь сохранить мышечный тонус;
- шины могут помочь предотвратить мышечные контрактуры - состояние, при котором мышцы постоянно сокращаются.

Врач выполнит диагностический осмотр и может задать больному вопросы об истории его болезни и симптомах, в том числе такие:

- где очаг боли;
- какая часть (какие части) тела страдают;
- может ли паралич мышц повлиять на одну или обе стороны тела;
- паралич мышц развивается сверху донизу (по убыванию) или узором снизу вверх (по возрастанию);
- у больного есть трудности со стулом или поднятием по лестнице;
- у больного есть трудности подъема руки над головой;
- у больного есть проблемы с подъемом запястья (снижение запястья);
- у больного есть трудности с захватом;
- какие есть симптомы;
- у больного есть боли;
- у больного есть онемение, покалывание или потеря чувствительности;
- у больного есть трудности с контролем мочевого пузыря или кишечника;
- у больного есть одышка;
- какие еще симптомы у больного есть;
- диаграмма времени;
- есть эпизоды, которые происходят неоднократно (периодические);
- как долго длятся эти эпизоды;
- усиливается ли потеря функции мышц (прогрессирует ли);
- паралич прогрессирует медленно или быстро;
- становится ли больному хуже в течение дня;
- каковы отягчающие паралич факторы;
- что усиливает паралич;
- становится ли больному еще хуже после приема добавки калия или других лекарств;
- лучше ли больному после отдыха.

Тесты, которые могут быть выполнены:
- исследования крови (общий анализ, дифференциальный анализ белых кровяных клеток, анализ уровня химии крови или уровня мышечных ферментов);
- КТ головы или позвоночника;
- МРТ головы или позвоночника;
- биопсия мышц или нервов;
- миелография;
- исследования нервной проводимости и электромиография.

В тяжелых случаях могут потребоваться внутривенное питание или кормление через трубку. Рекомендуются: физиотерапия, трудотерапия или консультация логопеда.

_Всё, что он говорит, не соответствует действительности.
Потому что он кинезиолог.
А кинезиология - лженаука._
(https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Прикладн)ая_кинезиология


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Апр 2017)

Понятно, что мышца не отключается полностью. Она просто ослабевает вот и все. Термин мышца не работает это не буквальный паралич мышцы я так понимаю. Это просто отключение мышцы из двигательного процесса. Т.е. просто нарушается биомехания как бы организм использует при движении не все мышцы, при этом одни мышцы перекачиваются, а другие работают мало и по этому в итоге получается мышечный дисбаланс в теле, начинаются проблемы. 
Спорить не буду может кинезиология и лженаука. Но мне кажется главное, чтобы помогало. В конечном итоге все сводится к опеределенным упражнениям, которые должны помочь победить болезнь.

@doc, 
_В 1997 году мануальную терапию обозначили как врачебную специальность и признали официальной наукой._
При этом сама мануальная терапия тоже не всегда помогает. Я у себя в городе много врачей перепробовал. И вот какая интересная статистика. Те кто по моложе специалисты 40-50 лет они все приемы людям делаю, позвонки все ставят на место. А те кто более опытные так лет 60, они уже как-то не очень занимаются правкой, больше массаж, более мягкие методики используют. Я задал вопрос одному такому доктору, почему вы не пытаетесь мне поставить позвонки, почему приемы не делаете. А он мне ответил, что он в своей жизни столько на мануалил и пришел к выводу, что приемы та нет смысла делать, эффективность не высокая. Гораздо больше помогают более мягкие методики, чем рьяно делать приемы.

Получается до 1997г. этого времени это тоже была лженаука. Кто знает может когда-нибудь и кинезиологию также признает официальная медицина.


----------



## doc (1 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Получается до 1997г. этого времени это тоже была лженаука.


В 1997 году Минздрав включил мануальную терапию в свой перечень медицинских специальностей.
При чём здесь наука - лженаука?
В США метод Фолля запрещён на государственном уровне.
Считаю, что прикладная кинезиология - ещё большее мракобесие, и она должна быть запрещена законодательно.



Александр_100 написал(а):


> Понятно, что мышца не отключается полностью.


Тогда зачем говорить, что она не работает?
У кинезиологов мозг отключается полностью или частично?
Хотя, в принципе, какая разница?
_Демагогия на то и демагогия, чтобы нравиться толпе._


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Апр 2017)

Я кинезиологов рассматриваю не с точки зрения как они там мышцы тестируют, а сточки зрения биомеханики. Мне кажется просто во всем искать здравый смысл. Т.е. искать полезную информацию и всей этой кучи информации. Опять же возьмем мануальную терапию. Вот поставит мануальщик позвонки на место, выровнит перекошенный таз приемом. Ну на сколько этого хватает потом? Мне лично хватило на неделю, а потом было обострение еще сильнее как никогда за предыдущие 5 лет (мышцы все обратно вернули!!!, толку от мануальной терапии???? Расскажите????). И что толку от такого лечения???? Вот если бы он сказал бы мне как эти позвонки вернуть в исходное положение мышцами, какие мышцы накачать, какие мышцы растянуть, какие мышцы не трогать и дал бы упражнения конкретные по мою неправильную механику, току было бы больше я считаю. Сколько я ходил по этим врачам ни кто мне не сказал, что у меня правая часть те сильнее накачена чем левая и соответственно меня косит по этому. Так дайте мне конкретные упражнения, так ведь нет мы вот сейчас тебе поправим.
А вот эта кинезиология она как раз рассказывает человеку как устроен организм, да пусть таким не очень профессионально медицинским языком, но я я много узнал от него. Я много чего почерпнул для себя и это то что я почерпнул оно помогает! Я научился сам себе позвонки ставить, не нужен мануальщик. Да информации маловато. Я еще много чего не знаю, есть много вопросов у меня. Будим разбираться.


----------



## doc (1 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот если бы он сказал бы мне как эти позвонки вернуть в исходное положение


Вернуть позвонки в исходное положение?
Имеете листез?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Сколько я ходил по этим врачам ни кто мне не сказал, что у меня правая часть те сильнее накачена чем левая и соответственно меня косит по этому.


Кем накачена?
Без ведома хозяина тела или человек просто не смог сопротивляться?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я научился сам себе позвонки ставить


Серьёзно?
Спондилолистез умеете лечить?
Поделитесь.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Апр 2017)

@doc, нестабильность есть так в диагнозе написано. Листез тоже есть я так думаю, хотя конкретно мне не писали в диагнозе не помню (в исследовании спондилоартроз и спондилез написан).
По поводу неравномерно накаченных мышц. Как кто накачал? Жизнь накачала. Сколиоз 2-й степени.Это видно. У меня даже правая нога в диаметре больше чем левая, я сам мерил на 3 см в обхвате и мышца там более тяжелая на этой ноге. Просто из-за сколиоза все так развилось неравномерно. Как это объяснить?
Спондилолистез я так и понял уже, что не лечится. Это фактически если я правильно понимаю сорвана связка и глубокая мышца, которая держит позвонок, и-за этого он начинает болтаться?
Но я научился снимать себе болевые симптомы гимнастикой. Не знаю на сколько там именно сильный листез позвонков. Но упражнения есть, которые помогают. Да это фактически постоянная борьба с болячкой. Только я так понимаю при листезе если он у меня есть мануальную терапию нельзя было делать???? А он сделал и мне от этого стало хуже. Так вот я бы первое что бы запретил - так это всех этих херопрактиков, мануальщиков, которые занимаются в не медицинского центра практикой ломания людям позвоночников и потом никакой ответственности за это не несут (на законодательном уровне запретил).


----------



## doc (1 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Термин мышца не работает это не буквальный паралич мышцы я так понимаю. Это просто_ отключение мышцы из двигательного процесса_.


Это набор слов.
Так есть паралич или нет?
Может, хватит его выдумывать?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> он сделал и мне от этого стало хуже.


А если парикмахер криво подстрижёт голову?
Будете требовать запретить всех парикмахеров?
Правильнее разбираться с конкретным человеком.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Апр 2017)

doc написал(а):


> Это набор слов.
> Так есть паралич или нет?
> Может, хватит его выдумывать?
> 
> ...



Почему вы так к это жестко относитесь. Либо черное либо бело, либо есть паралич, либо нет? Почему мышца просто не может не работать. Пускай слово отключение мышцы заменим на слово не участвует в движение! Т.е. вы выполняете какое либо движение и при этом движении должны участвовать определенные мышцы так? Так вот идея в том, что в этом движение потому, что нарушена биомеханика участвуют не все те мышцы, которые должны. Т.е. какие-то мышцы участвуют не достаточно.

Нет я не буду требовать запретить всех парикмахеров, я буду требовать лицензировать всех парикмахеров, т.е. запретить тех кто плохо стрежет ибо назначить всякие проверки, убрать с рынка шарлатанов, сделать их в не закона. А как иначе?
Людям не легче они болеют приходят к типа к мануальщику, а он делает им хуже и это не единичный случай вы прекрасно знаете! Какая статистика сколько мануальщиков попортили людям позвоночники? Сдается мне что каждый второй. Нет я не говорю, что мануальная терапия это плохо. Но как она без контрольно применяется на людях - это кошмар просто! Даже доктор Ступин говорит, что мануальную нельзя делать на поврежденных позвонках. А он мне сделал именно это! А я откуда должен был знать, что он такой плохой, на нем не написано! И с этим никто ничего не хочет делать. А от этих кенизиологов хотя бы вреда столько нет сколько от мануальщиков. К тому же они по сути большинство даже не мануальщики, а костоправы в конечно итоге, вот еще в чем проблема. Прежде чем приемы делать, мышцы нужно подготовить пациенту. А они хрясь сразу, поправил.
А я ему диагнозы все давал читать. И то, что у меня нестабильность это тоже я сказал.


----------



## doc (1 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> либо есть паралич, либо нет?


Совершенно верно!
Либо он есть - и тогда дела серьёзные.
Либо нет - и незачем фантазировать.
Это как беременность. Нельзя быть немножко беременной!


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Апр 2017)

Ладно пускай паралича нет! Я согласен. Но мышца может просто не участвовать в каком либо движении? Я в смысле того, что в одних и тех же по сути движения морут участвовать немного разные мышцы. Т.е. какое либо движение можно совершать используя разные мышцы. Пример такой. Я беру груз и поднимаю его с пола. 1) Я начал поднимать его неправильно, согнул спину раком и поднял груз с пола движения я совершил правильно груз поднял. Какие мышцы выполнили работу по подъему груза????
2) Я правильно поднял груз, я присел слегка с прямой спиной, наклонился и поднял груз на туже высоту с пола. Какие здесь мышцы совершили работу по подъему груза на 100% те же что и в первом варианте???? НЕТ - ЭТО ФАКТ! Т.е. в разных вариантах были задействованы не 100% конечно разные мышцы, какие-то мышцы участвовали в обоих вариантах, но какие-то мышцы не работали в 1 варианте, а какие-то во втором не работали. Это не значит что они атрофировались, они просто не участвовали в данном движении.
Так вот я лично кинезиологию воспринимаю именно с этой точки зрения. Она помогает научиться правильно двигаться, правильно ходить, поднимать грузы и т.п. У доктора Алексеева на ютубе много такого как правильно сидеть, ходить и т.д. И это очень хорошо! По этому я не считаю эти ролики полезные для людей. А еще он много рассказывает про анатомию человека. Чего с большинства врачей просто не выдавишь. Приходишь в больницу, тебе там делают какие либо манипуляции, пишут непонятным почерком диагнозы и ничего не объясняют. Да еще бывает один одно говорит, а другой другое. Вот люди и ищут информацию везде и всюду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> ....
> Нет я не буду требовать запретить всех парикмахеров, я буду требовать лицензировать всех парикмахеров, т.е. запретить тех кто плохо стрежет ибо назначить всякие проверки, убрать с рынка шарлатанов, сделать их в не закона. А как иначе?
> Людям не легче они болеют приходят к типа к мануальщику, а он делает им хуже и это не единичный случай вы прекрасно знаете! Какая статистика сколько мануальщиков попортили людям позвоночники? Сдается мне что каждый второй. Нет я не говорю, что мануальная терапия это плохо. Но как она без контрольно применяется на людях - это кошмар просто! Даже доктор Ступин говорит, что мануальную нельзя делать на поврежденных позвонках. А он мне сделал именно это! А я откуда должен был знать, что он такой плохой, на нем не написано! И с этим никто ничего не хочет делать. А от этих кенизиологов хотя бы вреда столько нет сколько от мануальщиков. К тому же они по сути большинство даже не мануальщики, а костоправы в конечно итоге, вот еще в чем проблема. Прежде чем приемы делать, мышцы нужно подготовить пациенту. А они хрясь сразу, поправил.
> А я ему диагнозы все давал читать. И то, что у меня нестабильность это тоже я сказал.


Так все водители маршруток лицензированы и имеют права и право возить.
И довозят до места целый автобус, но кто-то остался недоволен и тогда снимаем автобус с линии. Пусть все пешком ходят?
И на пораженом месте работать можно вопрос зачем, как и какими приёмами. Там не надо делать того что делают в здровых, но временно неработающих местах.
Кинезодиагностика лишь дополнительный диагностический приём мануального терапевта.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Апр 2017)

Согласен с вами. Мануальный терапевт понимающий кинезиологию и всю механику, просто более квалифицированный специалист вот и все. И пусть отдельно такой науки и не существует. Но приемы есть такие и ими можно пользоваться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И пусть отдельно такой науки и не существует. Но приемы есть такие и ими можно пользоваться.


Есть и можно. Это правильно.
Неправильно отметать все другие!


----------

